# SMS mit direktem persönlichen Bezug und Verweis auf 01377...



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

Habe auf mehreren Internetseiten Inserate "Welpen abzugeben...." laufen mit Angabe einer Handynummer und Email-Adresse. An besagte Handynummer habe ich heute eine SMS (von einer nicht existierenden 0160-Nr.) erhalten mit folgendem Text:
Interessentin bittet um Rückruf zwecks Kauf ihres Hund. 01377661661 mit freundlichen Grüßen Melanie Schlüter...
Von dieser Masche habe ich bisher nix gehört.


----------



## Kalle59 (16 Februar 2005)

Im November 2004 wurde berichtet

http://www.kulmbach-aktuell.de/xist...7-Abzocke-nach-einer-Kleinanzeige_id_441_.htm 

Grüsse Kalle


----------

